
Uber cab driver in India arrested after suspected rape - adidash
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/07/us-india-rape-uber-arrest-idUSKBN0JL0IK20141207
======
ColinWright
This story is constantly getting resubmitted, gets some votes, some discussion
and then flag-killed. See dang's comment about it all here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711660)

No doubt there will be more to come, and some of missed, but here are some of
the submissions, most of which will be dead already:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8710607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8710607)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711146)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711178)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711196)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711222)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711409](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711409)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8711510)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712248)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712326)

